# Trouble Finding Persimmon Woods



## steve977 (Dec 9, 2006)

To anyone with knowledge about this, I am trying to track down a new set of persimmon fairway woods as a gift for my father (#'s 1, 3, 5, and 7). At the risk of sounding uneducated, these are not metal woods but are old-style woods made from actual persimmon wood. My father was interested in a specific set, which I believe was referred to as a model # 694, and he had some type of a brochure for these clubs which I only got a brief look at. I can't ask him specifically as this is supposed to be a surprise. I am fairly familiar with modern-day clubs, but I am clueless about persimmon woods.

After some thorough searching, I can only find two sources which seem to match up pretty closely with what my father was referring to. One is the "Classic 50's" persimmon fairway woods and driver by "Louisville Golf". But their prices are significantly more than (almost double) the prices my father had been quoted in his brochure. The other source is "Middleground Golf", which appears to be a provider of persimmon material to several major golf club companies. Unfortunately, they are backed up and can't sell clubs to individuals until February. Other than this, I can find absolutely nothing. Does anyone have any insight into the "694" model persimmon driver and fairway woods and where I could look to get a solid match? If I should post this on one of the other forums, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I came across this retailer

Persimmon Golf Clubs

Another one

Persimmon Woods - Custom Made Golf Clubs - Persimmon Woods Golf

I recently had a set of Muirfield Persimmion woods shipped to me. A guy on another golf forum had mentioned he had these and some other wooden drivers etc. It cost me $25, all I paid was the shipping. They need to be refinished but overall they are not in terrible condition.

Contact one of the above, you will pay for those woods but if he really wants them then that is the price you have to pay.
Good Luck


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

steve977 said:


> To anyone with knowledge about this, I am trying to track down a new set of persimmon fairway woods as a gift for my father (#'s 1, 3, 5, and 7). At the risk of sounding uneducated, these are not metal woods but are old-style woods made from actual persimmon wood. My father was interested in a specific set, which I believe was referred to as a model # 694, and he had some type of a brochure for these clubs which I only got a brief look at. I can't ask him specifically as this is supposed to be a surprise. I am fairly familiar with modern-day clubs, but I am clueless about persimmon woods.
> 
> After some thorough searching, I can only find two sources which seem to match up pretty closely with what my father was referring to. One is the "Classic 50's" persimmon fairway woods and driver by "Louisville Golf". But their prices are significantly more than (almost double) the prices my father had been quoted in his brochure. The other source is "Middleground Golf", which appears to be a provider of persimmon material to several major golf club companies. Unfortunately, they are backed up and can't sell clubs to individuals until February. Other than this, I can find absolutely nothing. Does anyone have any insight into the "694" model persimmon driver and fairway woods and where I could look to get a solid match? If I should post this on one of the other forums, please let me know. Thanks.


Did you ever find them?

These are the only Persimmons I would consider.

Drivers : Louisville Golf


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Try Kennith Smith, they might still make what you are looking at. Also, I have an original 1, 3 & 4 Ben Hogan Slot Line Persimmon set in beautiful condition if you really get stuck that I would consider selling.


----------

